# Euro exchange rate



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

What are your predictions for the pound against the Euro will it rise or fall in 2021 my prediction is that it will rise and be at least at 1.25 by this time next year


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Dream on...

Once any problems that might arise are apparent, perhaps a switch from U.K. to EU suppliers by EU based customers who are unwilling to pay any extra costs for bureaucracy the U.K. Economy may well reflect a loss of trade. If that is the case the £ will fall, perhaps to around 1.05€ or lower.....

I do hope that I am wrong and that there ARE sunny uplands....


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

bilbaoman said:


> What are your predictions for the pound against the Euro will it rise or fall in 2021 my prediction is that it will rise and be at least at 1.25 by this time next year


I hope so, but I very much doubt it.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Unfortunately it won´t be what it was 15 years ago. :frown2: We should have changed it all then, but who knew all the things in between were going to happen.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

If you see what happens to it every time one of our politicians opens his gob, heaven help us.

Ray.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Rather a long time ago we used to get 2.3 US Dollars to the pound...We also got 16.00D Marks to the pound.
Now 1.31 Dollars and prior to the Euro I think the D Mark was about 3.5 to the pound.
The downward trend has of course continued with the Euro.
After 60 years of the pound depreciating what magic formula will make it rise from the ashes?
Sad but true!
Perhaps I am a pessimist or is that a realist?

PS. Happy New Year>:wink2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

EJB said:


> Rather a long time ago we used to get 2.3 US Dollars to the pound...We also got 16.00D Marks to the pound.
> Now 1.31 Dollars and prior to the Euro I think the D Mark was about 3.5 to the pound.
> The downward trend has of course continued with the Euro.
> After 60 years of the pound depreciating what magic formula will make it rise from the ashes?
> ...


Yes the rate against the dollar is equally as important as the Euro rate as many things are priced in dollars and judging Sterling against the Euro is not the only yard stick as the Euro will also be effected by Brexit just not as much as the pound will be.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

EJB said:


> Rather a long time ago we used to get 2.3 US Dollars to the pound...
> 
> PS. Happy New Year>:wink2:


I don´t know how old you are Ted, but I remember when there were 3 US$ to a £

When we came here it was 1.49-1.50 € to the £


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Odd but it's up 2c today.

Ray.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Jan that was my guess for about the end of 60s when I nearly purchased an American car. Obviously tax free in Germany!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

For many years I imported stuff from the Netherlands. One of my main suppliers, a clever and erudite man, became a very good friend. A few years back I asked him to quote for material for a contract we had won, which he did. A few weeks later he called to ask when I'd be ordering the stuff. I said I was very sorry but the order would have to go to a UK company as I just couldn't pay his prices.

Typically direct, as I've found the Netherlanders to be he answered "the problem is not with my prices it is with your currency and the continuing decline of Britain which has been ongoing since around 1900."

When I started importing the rate was almost five guilders to the pound. It had dropped to around 2.3 by the time the Euro came along.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

When the € was ntroduced it was worth around £0 60, it is now around £0.85......

At the time it was introduced in 1999 it was trading just above 1.40€ to £1

Currently around 1.10 € to £1

Lowest ever 1.02€ to £1 - in 2008 when the Banking crisis started....

Highest rate 1.752€ to £1 on 3rd May 2000 amid trader concerns that the € would not last after its introduction in 1999

The value of the £ dropped by 16% in the four months after the Brexit vote and 6% on the day of the result. Over the past few years since the vote, it has averaged between 1.10 and 1.20 with the lowest being 1.06 on March 20 2020 and the highest 1.2026 on 18 February 2020.

I wonder what was happening between 18 February and 20 March ? Oh yes CoVid delays....


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

At 85p I'll buy some. I'm being quoted 90p.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I wa quoting the rate I was sent today, but you always get slightly worse than that....


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Penquin said:


> I wa quoting the rate I was sent today, but you always get slightly worse than that....


Do you only deal with the bank Dave or if not where?

I use currencyfair, but there is another with even better rates than them which I will switch to if I can find it again :grin2:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

My figure came from an internet notification I get every day, it may be an inter-Bank rate and as such totally unobtainable for mere mortals.

We actually use Smart Currency as we have found them quick and efficient, yesterday we got 1.105 on our transfer


----------



## Ingo Sundowner (May 27, 2020)

One of my accounts is a multi-currency one with Revolut. You can see the trend in their app. The decision is still yours


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

Well with a month and a half to go i dont think we will make my prediction of 1,25 exchange rate but 1.21 to 1.23 is achievable this morning the rate reached 1.1897 the highest this year


----------



## 242633 (Oct 21, 2021)

Just got €1.1662 for £2200 via XE.com and no fees. I had a sticky finger moment keying in the quote and if I HAD been able to afford the £22,000 I entered, i would have received €1.1743 ... A man can dream!


Steve


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Currencyfair is 1.186€


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Caxton is 1.162€ to the £


----------



## 242633 (Oct 21, 2021)

erneboy said:


> At 85p I'll buy some. I'm being quoted 90p.


I bought £2200 this morning at €1.1662, so 85.75 and the money is already on its way to France. xe.com offer the mid rate, but charge no fees, so a slight hit on the exchange rate is offset by those Currency Dealers who offer higher rates but then charge £20 for the transfer.

I am a total anal retentive and keep a spreadsheet of every currency purchase made since we bought our, ahem, 6 months renovation project on 15 September 2010, and which remains a work in progress ...

Steve


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

My post was 1st January this year you know?


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

marchie said:


> I bought £2200 this morning at €1.1662, so 85.75 and the money is already on its way to France. xe.com offer the mid rate, but charge no fees, so a slight hit on the exchange rate is offset by those Currency Dealers who offer higher rates but then charge £20 for the transfer.
> 
> I am a total anal retentive and keep a spreadsheet of every currency purchase made since we bought our, ahem, 6 months renovation project on 15 September 2010, and which remains a work in progress ...
> 
> Steve


Wise (old Transferwise) are currentlyquoting me £1/€1.186 after commission.

Geoff


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

GMJ said:


> Caxton is 1.162€ to the £


I bought 200€ at this rate just to hedge my bets.

I'll get another 200€ before we go in January. We don't tend to use a great deal of cash and have c.150€ in cash left from our last trip so i expect I'll probably have at least 200€ left over on the card either to cash in or keep until May and our second trip (hopefully).


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

When I change pounds to € I am not charged for doing so with currencyfair, if I pay a bill with the € no mater how much I am charged 3.00€ so I transfer a good lump to my German bank for 3.00€ and pay bills from there.


----------



## 242633 (Oct 21, 2021)

GMJ said:


> I bought 200€ at this rate just to hedge my bets.
> 
> I'll get another 200€ before we go in January. We don't tend to use a great deal of cash and have c.150€ in cash left from our last trip so i expect I'll probably have at least 200€ left over on the card either to cash in or keep until May and our second trip (hopefully).


We have our hovel to maintain and I reckon that requires about £2500pa for Tax Fonciere, Tax d'Habitation, Buildings & Contents insurance, Chimnet Sweeping, Firewood, Waste Collection, Water Bills and Electricity. And then there's the funding for any renovation work and maintenance, periodic replenishing of the Gas Reservoir [Price increase of €150 per tonne IIRC!]

And, if there's any left over, a few quid that we can access via the ATM when we visit France and Spain! We do have €155.30 cash from our 2020 visit that will get us down to the hovel. And we can then top up with a further cash withdrawal for use in Spain, bunging as much of the expenditure for food, site fees and tolls onto the Nationwide Cretin Card [Technical Term from my Banking Days, describing customers who didn't clear the 'Plastic Bill' in full each month] :wink2:
Steve


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I noticed Ingo Sundowner's contribution in this thread - where's he gone?


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Think I'll wait until the inevitable rise in interest rates.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jiwawa said:


> I noticed Ingo Sundowner's contribution in this thread - where's he gone?


His last post was in August Jean, he was talking about 'going home' Not sure if by 'home' he meant England, France or Spain as the thread was about going to France or Spain.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Glandwr said:


> Think I'll wait until the inevitable rise in interest rates.


Good idea as long as inflation gets under control.


----------



## 242633 (Oct 21, 2021)

Glandwr said:


> Think I'll wait until the inevitable rise in interest rates.


The perky performance in £ in the last 48 hours after the previous week's sharper rise suggests that the interest rate is now priced into the Exchange Rate. BoE worried re negative impact of interest rate rise on consumer incomes, esp. on top of NI rises, energy prices etc, so possible, in absence of counterbalancing economic news such as continued employment growth, that Exchange Rate will fall back

Xmas spending, seasonal tradition for Retail Stores to go into Receivership in late December/early January because of inability to meet 1/4ly Rent Bill, Brexit Supply Chain problems, threat of EU/UK Trade disruption etc sitting .in the background. Hence BoE worry about having to raise interest rate

Steve


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I agree Steve in fact I think that the anticipated interest rate rise is the main driver of the pound's recent appreciation. Doesn't say though that it wouldn't go higher when its announced or that too small a hike will give room for more speculation:wink2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Given that a large part of the current inflation rate is beyond the BoE (and indeed Govt) control, this is a dis-incentive to raise interest rates.


----------



## 242633 (Oct 21, 2021)

Glandwr said:


> I agree Steve in fact I think that the anticipated interest rate rise is the main driver of the pound's recent appreciation. Doesn't say though that it wouldn't go higher when its announced or that too small a hike will give room for more speculation:wink2:


 If I had a high luminance Crystal Ball, I'd be buying like billyo! However BoE said2 months or so ago that steering the economy in the recovery phase would require very careful judgement about the level of inflation and its likely duration, and balancing that control against damaging both consumer confidence and consumer spending ability/affordability as the higher living costs and tax rises dampen economic activity, which in turn will limit job creation

EU is less likely to suffer so badly from Supply Chain problems, because of the Single Market, but it is vulnerable to COVID resurgence and consequent reduced economic output, so there may be a slight benefit to Sterling, but I'll go with £ being more likely to fall rather than push higher.

Then in mid January, you can all tell me how wrong I was ... :grin2:

the nearest I come to 'expert' is in that hoary old definition of 'Ex, as in 'was'; and spurt' as in 'drip' ...

Steve


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I am told the reason for the £ € increase is because the € is losing its strength.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Jan, I always get that from my California friend and anti EU pro Brexit plank.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Yes Jan, I always get that from my California friend and anti EU pro Brexit plank.
> 
> Ray.


This is from a German who does study money matters Ray.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

You are probably right Jan. Looking at the £vs$ and the Eurovs$ would seem to confirm that, dollar up against euro but down against pound in last few days


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Glandwr said:


> You are probably right Jan. Looking at the £vs$ and the Eurovs$ would seem to confirm that, dollar up against euro but down against pound in last few days


I personally wouldn't know Dick, dare I say it doesn't worry me, at the moment.:grin2:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Quoted this morning as 1.192€ : £1.00

That means a litre of petrol here now costs £1.36,7 as it is 1.63€ per litre locally.

Ouch, my memory keeps reminding me when it was 5/6 for a gallon…..

“Those Were The Days” as Mary Hopkins sang….


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Penquin said:


> Quoted this morning as 1.192€ : £1.00
> 
> That means a litre of petrol here now costs £1.36,7 as it is 1.63€ per litre locally.
> 
> ...


You must be older than me Dave I can remember my first fill in Dad's car (to conceal the fact that we had gone to Liverpool (60 odd miles away) for the night out instead of the local town Oswestry (15 miles away) and it was a scadalous 4s 11d a gallon, it came as quite a shock :wink2::smile2:.


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

Penquin said:


> Quoted this morning as 1.192€ : £1.00
> 
> That means a litre of petrol here now costs £1.36,7 as it is 1.63€ per litre locally.
> 
> ...


I remember filling my Ford Prefect at the local Jet station at under 4 shillings a gallon:smile2::smile2::smile2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Penquin said:


> Quoted this morning as 1.192€ : £1.00
> 
> That means a litre of petrol here now costs £1.36,7 as it is 1.63€ per litre locally.
> 
> ...


If your memory was that good it should have reminded you that her name was Mary Hopkin and not Hopkins! :grin2:


----------



## 242633 (Oct 21, 2021)

GMJ said:


> If your memory was that good it should have reminded you that her name was Mary Hopkin and not Hopkins! :grin2:


That sets the challenge, G, for someone to post a video of a person called Mary Hopkins, singing 'Those were the Days' in a pub in Dudley or Wolverhampton ... :grin2:

Steve


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

...she lost out on a Eurovision win to Dana as well a couple of years after her big hit!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Glandwr said:


> You must be older than me Dave I can remember my first fill in Dad's car (to conceal the fact that we had gone to Liverpool (60 odd miles away) for the night out instead of the local town Oswestry (15 miles away) and it was a scadalous 4s 11d a gallon, it came as quite a shock :wink2::smile2:.


I think he's younger than you not older, :laugh: I remember when it was 4/8 in 1962 because my brother ran out of petrol one dark night and a farmer let him have a gallon, Paul only had a 10/- note and the farmer had no change, so it was an expensive mistake. I don't think there were many, if any petrol stations open 24 hrs a day in those days.


----------



## 242633 (Oct 21, 2021)

JanHank said:


> I think he's younger than you not older, :laugh: I remember when it was 4/8 in 1962 because my brother ran out of petrol one dark night and a farmer let him have a gallon, Paul only had a 10/- note and the farmer had no change, so it was an expensive mistake. I don't think there were many, if any petrol stations open 24 hrs a day in those days.


When I was saving up to get married in 1974, I took a Friday night/Sat/Sun/Monday night job in a petrol station, and we were the latest opening garage in the area, at 10:30pm [but started shutting down at 10:15pm to be driving off the forecourt about 5 minutes early ... 45p per hour wages!

Steve


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

My earliest fuel purchase was 8 gallons for just under £2 and the change was the tip as it was manned pumps.

Ray.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I can remember what now seems ridiculous, doing a round trip of 34 miles for 24hr fuel at a country garage that dispensed through a machine that took 10 shilling notes. We would have a coffee from the vending machine. It must have cost us 10s to go there but I suppose it was the excitement of youth in company and what might happen on the journey.:smile2: I still smile to myself when I pass the garage that is now a private house.

As you might gather not a lot goes on here:laugh:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

1.00 British Pound = 1.1916303 Euros today. Hope it stays that way till Monday when my UK state pension hits my French bank.

Ray.


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

raynipper said:


> 1.00 British Pound = 1.1916303 Euros today. Hope it stays that way till Monday when my UK state pension hits my French bank.
> 
> Ray.


Mine too so fingers crossed :smile2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

That’s one reason I don’t get to concerned about the exchange rate, my pension goes into my English bank in Sterling I change it into Euros when I think fit, mind you the last time I exchanged wasn’t a good time ☹


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

raynipper said:


> 1.00 British Pound = 1.1916303 Euros today. Hope it stays that way till Monday when my UK state pension hits my French bank.
> 
> Ray.


Congratulations Ray - a positive post about the £/€ exchange, after how long moaning?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Since June 2016 and I got €1.43. And I'm nearly dead waiting for it to come back.

Ray.


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

raynipper said:


> Since June 2016 and I got €1.43. And I'm nearly dead waiting for it to come back.
> 
> Ray.


The highest rate was 1.752 on 3may 2000 the lowest was 1,02 on 30 dec 2008 the average over it history as been 1.33 which i predict it will hit late next year


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Well the fx people at HSBC can't see sunny uplands for the pound anywhere in 2022.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.po...sts-for-pound-to-euro-and-pound-to-dollar/amp


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

Glandwr said:


> Well the fx people at HSBC can't see sunny uplands for the pound anywhere in 2022.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.po...sts-for-pound-to-euro-and-pound-to-dollar/amp


HSBC as not been accurate in 2021 they forcast an end of year rate 0,94 against the euro it is at 0.84 now


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

raynipper said:


> 1.00 British Pound = 1.1916303 Euros today. Hope it stays that way till Monday when my UK state pension hits my French bank.
> 
> Ray.


Looks like you will get a better rate its at 1,1922 at the moment:smile2::smile2:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice to see the rate up a bit, though I see no reason to expect the long term decline to end here.


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

erneboy said:


> Nice to see the rate up a bit, though I see no reason to expect the long term decline to end here.


So far this year the poumd as lost 2cents against the USD the euro as lost 10 cents to the USD and the pound as gained 9 cents against the euro next year looking at all the data and the politcal landscape i would expect the pound to slightly improve against the USD but increase by at least 12 cents against the Euro


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

bilbaoman said:


> So far this year the poumd as lost 2cents against the USD the euro as lost 10 cents to the USD and the pound as gained 9 cents against the euro next year looking at all the data and the politcal landscape i would expect the pound to slightly improve against the USD but increase by at least 12 cents against the Euro


I admire your optimism and hope that you are right.

Having been in business and importing stuff since I was 21 years old I have noticed the steady and inexorable decline in the value of the pound, perhaps more than most people.

I would like to see the pound establish a level, somewhat higher than the current one, and retain it, even though a short term rise would be nice. But I see no reason to think the decline won't continue, despite optimism from brexiters.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I remember when it was 3 US$ to the £ but the internet tells me different. I was 15 years old so that was in 1959, I remember it distinctly because I was baby sitting for Americans at the time, maybe it cost them more to buy £´s, they also told me that it was a disaster when J.F. Kennedy was elected.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

JanHank said:


> they also told me that it was a disaster when J.F. Kennedy was elected.


...but at least it didn't last that long :grin2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

JFK almost started a nuclear war. 

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

...or stopped one depending on your pov really.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

My state pension was paid into my French bank at €1.188 today.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Not too shabby for recent times Ray?


----------



## 242633 (Oct 21, 2021)

JanHank said:


> I remember when it was 3 US$ to the £ but the internet tells me different. I was 15 years old so that was in 1959, I remember it distinctly because I was baby sitting for Americans at the time, maybe it cost them more to buy £´s, they also told me that it was a disaster when J.F. Kennedy was elected.


I remember the US$/£ Exchange Rate at 2.80 prior to the Wilson Government devaluation to 2.40 around 1967, so your recollection isn't too far away, Jan! And my Dad always referred to 5 shillings as 'a Dollar', harking back to the US$4 to the £!

Steve


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

marchie said:


> I remember the US$/£ Exchange Rate at 2.80 prior to the Wilson Government devaluation to 2.40 around 1967, so your recollection isn't too far away, Jan! And my Dad always referred to 5 shillings as 'a Dollar', harking back to the US$4 to the £!
> 
> Steve


And my Dad used to call half a crown (2 shillings and six pence) half a dollar.


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

Hooray! My pension was more this month - €1.76 more :smile2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Paul, mine was about the same as there must have been a little spike last month on the payment day.

Ray.


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

Looks like Paul and Ray have spent their pension and brought the rate down


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

It‘s lost over 2 Cents.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Yep hopes and expectations of an interest rate rise have been dashed by the governor confirming that the rise during November was largely due to speculation.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/uk.fin.../boes-bailey-says-covid-impact-150527562.html


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

So thats almost 11 years of burger all interest.

Ray.


----------



## 242633 (Oct 21, 2021)

Glandwr said:


> Yep hopes and expectations of an interest rate rise have been dashed by the governor confirming that the rise during November was largely due to speculation.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/uk.fin.../boes-bailey-says-covid-impact-150527562.html


Can't open the link, but the articles that I read started in about late September with MEPC Members and the BoE Governor briefing the Press that interest rates would need to rise to meet the inflation control targets, but balancing this aim against the threat of depressed of consumer demand [especially after the NI and other tax increases] to avoid the repeat of the stagflation of the late 1980s

Late October saw the rate rise confirmed,the only debate being whether to make it in 2 or 3 hits and the dates on which they would occur

Steve


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

marchie said:


> Can't open the link, but the articles that I read started in about late September with MEPC Members and the BoE Governor briefing the Press that interest rates would need to rise to meet the inflation control targets, but balancing this aim against the threat of depressed of consumer demand [especially after the NI and other tax increases] to avoid the repeat of the stagflation of the late 1980s
> 
> Late October saw the rate rise confirmed,the only debate being whether to make it in 2 or 3 hits and the dates on which they would occur
> 
> Steve


Hence the pound rising against the euro for the last 2 months. Now 2 cents down after the governor of the BoE said that rates are now unlikely to rise because of the Covid overhang.

A big disappointment to those thinking that the pound was rising and euro falling because there had been a glimpse of the post brexit sunny uplands :laugh:


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

Well tomorrow is the last day looks like the pound will finish around 1.19 against the Euro a rise of nearly 9 cents in the year. Time for next years prediction mine is that it will continue to rise and finish around the 1.30 + mark and the BOE interest rate will be at least 3%


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I hope you are right Bill, but I doubt it very much.

There are often things I will be happy to be wrong about.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We watch it daily and the current 1.19175 € :£ is very pleasing……

BUT 

It only takes Johnson to sneeze, rush his hair or similar 

Or Sunac to hiccup and the rate will plummet….


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Inflation, new trade barriers, the continuing revelations about The Clown, his replacement and the war in the Tory party all militate against the £.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

But the rate increase last week made it more atractive to buy pounds .... until the ECB also puts its rate up.


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

A good rate for us who love living in the EU but not so good for those trying to sell up and go back to the UK. :frown2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep, swings and roundabouts Paul.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

baldlygo said:


> A good rate for us who love living in the EU but not so good for those trying to sell up and *go back to the UK*. :frown2:


Not you surely?


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

JanHank said:


> Not you surely?


No not me Jan. We have two couples in our village who are desperate to get back. One who has been trying long before Brexit. Things look grim for their prospects, especially now with house prices in the UK rising as well. 
The other couple are thinking that a static caravan is their only option. :frown2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes we have seen similar over the past 18 months Paul. I think mainly because rural Normandy properties have been rising in value and selling well due to covid in the cities.
So six couples we know and two widows have sold and moving on. 

Ray.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Well I hope those expecting the pound to appreciate on the back of global Britain weren't holding their breath.

Walked past a corner shop "bureau" in London today that was offering *1.12* (2 and 1 transposed I thought:laugh seriously though I know those places offer crap rates but I bet any of us would be VERY lucky to get more than 1.16 today and going down.

Any optimists still out there?


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I just got 1.12€ on the high street at the PO. I usually find Tesco competitive but I couldn't find one open yesterday or today. Tesco are good as well in that they also do the 1€ coins too


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Currently fare 1.1644€


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep Jan, just on pension day.

Ray.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

CaxtonFx offering 1.14€


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

It dropped when the U.K. Interest rate went down and seems to be slowly falling, 10 days we got 1.17 € for £1, today 1.145€…..


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Penquin said:


> It dropped when the U.K. Interest rate went down and seems to be slowly falling, 10 days we got 1.17 € for £1, today 1.145€…..


You need to change to CurrencyFair it's still 1,1643 2 cts makes a lot of difference when changing a few hundred pounds. Or is your pension paid into a French account like Ray? I only exchange £ for € when the rare is good through CurrencyFair, because I'm paid in £ to my English bank.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

My TP is paid in £ and I bring it over at the end of the Month, when invariably the rate is lower, except last month when we got a much higher rate than even 2 days later was offered.

My OAP is paid directly, but goes via the USA as that is what HMG does….. OK unless Public Holiday in USA when it is delayed by several days.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Got 1.12€ in the PO yesterday. Normally I go to Tesco who also do the € coins but they were shut across 2 stores across 3 days of trying!


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

€1.18 on Revolut just now.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

GMJ said:


> Got 1.12€ in the PO yesterday. Normally I go to Tesco who also do the € coins but they were shut across 2 stores across 3 days of trying!


Thats a really crap rate G.

Ray.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

JanHank said:


> You need to change to CurrencyFair it's still 1,1643 2 cts makes a lot of difference when changing a few hundred pounds. Or is your pension paid into a French account like Ray? I only exchange £ for € when the rare is good through CurrencyFair, because I'm paid in £ to my English bank.


What account have you got Jan? I made enquiries last night and had a rep phone this morning. "They are only interested in business customers that have large and regular exchanges Acc to Acc he said" when I said that I would be interested in several thou 2/3 times a year.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

https://www.currencyfair.com/

That's very strange, have a look here, it says nothing about business. I have had my account for some years now and they often ask if I would like to earn 50€ for myself and someone I introduce to them.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

JanHank said:


> https://www.currencyfair.com/
> 
> That's very strange, have a look here, it says nothing about business. I have had my account for some years now and they often ask if I would like to earn 50€ for myself and someone I introduce to them.


Got it now Jan I must have gone and registered for the business rather than personal acc. It gives a choice.

I see it acts as an agent as it were. That you transfer funds from one (UK?) bank they hold the money (in euros?) then, until you instruct them to transfer out to a different (euro?) Bank. The small print implies that there is a charge for the transferring out and that there could be a charge levied by the 2 other 3rd party banks. It says that in the case of US banks the charge could typically be 25$ (I wonder if they are a US company?) I don't think it's for me although it is a very attractive rate. I can see it good for someone with the 2 banks already provided the sums involved were large enough to cover the charges.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Just a reminder never to select the Charge in £ option when you take money from an ATM abroad - that option would have given me a rate of 1.09 whereas Halifax Clarity has given me 1.17.

Also, shop around ATMs - the first I tried yesterday (LLC??) wanted €5 to complete the transaction. The 2nd, Credit Mutuel, charged nothing.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

raynipper said:


> Thats a really crap rate G.
> 
> Ray.


Yep

I'm not too worried as we use very little cash tbh


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I had a conversation yesterday with a market trader asking why we 'English' don't use cash? Everywhere I go, he says - India, Africa - I carry a wad of notes and change. 

That reminds me of exactly why I DON'T use cash much - I'd feel very unsafe.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Glandwr said:


> Got it now Jan I must have gone and registered for the business rather than personal acc. It gives a choice.
> 
> I see it acts as an agent as it were. That you transfer funds from one (UK?) bank they hold the money (in euros?) then, until you instruct them to transfer out to a different (euro?) Bank. The small print implies that there is a charge for the transferring out and that there could be a charge levied by the 2 other 3rd party banks. It says that in the case of US banks the charge could typically be 25$ (I wonder if they are a US company?) I don't think it's for me although it is a very attractive rate. I can see it good for someone with the 2 banks already provided the sums involved were large enough to cover the charges.


I transfer money from my UK Bank In £ to currency fair, it can stay there in £ until I need €. I then change the £ to € transfer the € to my German bank and no matter how many € I transfer the charge is just 3€ per transfer. 
Yesterday I transferred a lump sum to my German bank to cover all my expenses plus pocket money 😁 and it was 3€ to do so, my German bank don't charge me for putting money in, so it's just 3€. 
You would need some kind of € card to put the exchanged £ to € on to.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Does the Currency Fair give you interest Jan?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jiwawa said:


> Does the Currency Fair give you interest Jan?


No, it's a current Account I have.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

I clearly remember writing an essay (1966/67?) about decimalisation when the pound was at $2:40, so 1d = 1c(US)

Gordon


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Used to get 9DM to the £……. Or 11Franch francs, those were the days…

Cue Mary Hopkin ?

Now look what you’ve started….


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

H1-GBV said:


> I clearly remember writing an essay (1966/67?) about decimalisation when the pound was at $2:40, so 1d = 1c(US)
> 
> Gordon


First summer in the States then courtesy of BUNAC down side was the max we could take out of the country then was £50. Worth remembering that the depreciation of the pound against the dollar is as much to blame for the current fuel crisis as the War in Ukraine or anything else because ALL oil even N Sea oil is priced in dollars.


----------

